# New Custom lids for Exo/Zoomed available now in SW Florida!!



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello froggers! Over the next month or two I'll be rolling out a few new products. First, are these custom lids designed to fit any zoo-med or exo-terra. Pictured below is one I made for an 18x18x24 Exo housing pumilio. It has a flush silicone hinge, 2 mist king holes, and teo 3" vents covered in no-see-em mesh. Prices will range up to $45 for the lid as pictured or with various, customer selected, customizations. No shipping at this time but pickup is available in Ft. Myers and, possibly North Port. I will also start doing shows in the not too distant future. Look out for....My Phat Glass!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mist King Nozzles not included.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Curious why the hinged top for front opening vivs?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Makes feeding and light maintenence a breeze. Especially when you have a bunch of vivs and/or you keep frogs like Ranitomeya fantastica which are very quick to escape. Of course, having or not having it is the customer's option. 

When I did my initial research, top and front opening capability seemed equally important. I, for one, regularly use both ehen available.



ch3tt said:


> Curious why the hinged top for front opening vivs?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Those are awesome. It has been a pain trying to get custom cut and drilled glass here. I'm just trying to put glass inserts onto the existing exoterra lids and fit them for mist nozzles and fans.

You should really consider shipping!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shipping glass is very cost prohibitive.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

FrogTim said:


> Those are awesome. It has been a pain trying to get custom cut and drilled glass here. I'm just trying to put glass inserts onto the existing exoterra lids and fit them for mist nozzles and fans.
> 
> You should really consider shipping!


Thank you for your interest and compliments, Tim. I am looking into shipping these lids and, assuming packaging isn't cost prohibitive, will be shipping sometime after the first of the year.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Photo without mistking nozzles


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

.... Cool


----------

